# Thinking of going vegan (again) any suggestions from other vegans?



## Mordacain (Jan 19, 2011)

Basically I have pretty fiendish digestive tract / stomach issues (IBS + hietal hernia was all that was diagnosed at the time). While I've been to the doctor in the past I've never really been able to correct these issues.

A friend of mine also has chronic (not sure if there is any other kind) IBS and his doctor suggested he tried veganism. He did and it worked to great affect. On his recommendation I tried it myself for a couple of months and it worked great (after a couple of weeks of acclimation) however I couldn't keep up with due to moving and major time constraints where I could not cook. So that brings me to my question.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to have a (at least mostly) vegan diet with minimal time in the kitchen? While I can sometimes spare loner periods of time, I'm usually restrained to about 15 minutes prep + cooking time most days. I've used a lot of recipes from VegWeb (VegWeb.com - Vegan Recipes and Cooking Tips) to pretty good success, but there is not much quick & dirty in there. 

It is a major life change and any inspirational stories are appreciated as well.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 19, 2011)

Personally, I could never be vegetarian or vegan, but I do have friends that are and they cook up some tasty, tasty stuff.

Stir fries are always really easy and quick. Just go find a premade sauce you like and get veggies and maybe some tofu. Make a huge stir fry and keep it in the fridge and eat it for a couple days.

Quesadillas are super quick, too. Just pile in whatever veggies you want, maybe some cheese (I know, not vegan.), fry it in a pan on both sides and you're good to go.

Any kind of vegan pasta is easy, too, as long as you have time to boil some water. Sprinkle some spices on it or just your favorite sauce. Hey, mix it in with the stir fry!

I found this, too: 14 Quick Vegetarian Recipes for the Hopeless Cook | WebEcoist

It has a handful of good ideas. I'm definitely trying a PB & banana sammich.


Also, something else, you could always ease your way into eating less meat. I mean, if you're only doing it for health reasons, you could try to find a healthy balance. Maybe cut out fatty meats. I've been eating way more fish and my IBS is noticeably better. Try eating less dairy, too. A lot of times, IBS can be attributed to that. Try to narrow down the cause of your IBS, then maybe you'll have an easier time with meals.

Hope I helped at least a little!


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive been thinking about going Sagan.


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 19, 2011)

I had IBS issues for years and it stopped after a long course of doxycycline I was on for a recurrent sinus infection. Turns out theres some bug which causes similar symptoms and is killed by doxy, only found this out when talking to another doctor years later and mentioned what had happened, wish I could remember what it was called!


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 19, 2011)

ScienceDirect - International Journal for Parasitology : Irritable bowel syndrome: A review on the role of intestinal protozoa and the importance of their detection and diagnosis


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I'm definitely trying a PB & banana sammich.



I'm certainly not a vegan, nor do I intend to give up meat of any sort, but PB & banana is one of the greatest combinations ever!

To the OP good luck getting the IBS under control I have what seems to be lactose intolerance but it comes and goes so it may be something else entirely.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't get caught by the Vegan Police.


----------



## Manticore (Jan 19, 2011)

did you say you were thinking of being gay?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2011)

Manticore said:


> did you say you were thinking of being gay?




I know this is a joke, but implying that the exclusion of meat from one's diet is somehow feminine is actually retarded.

Good luck, OP - just learn as much as you can and you'll feel awesome about actually going Vegan. Done properly, it's one of the healthiest lifestyle choices you can make.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 19, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I know this is a joke, but implying that the exclusion of meat from one's diet is somehow feminine is actually retarded.



I think it's more that eating meat is up there with other "manly" things like lifting weights, driving fast cars, shooting guns, playing metal, etc. You said it yourself, it's a joke. No need to get upset. Also, using "retarded" can be just as offensive as using "gay".

That being said, I'm not offended by any of it. Be whatever you want to be. Call me gay and retarded, I don't care.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2011)

Never go full retard. 



Yeah... guess I'm not really helping.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> I think it's more that eating meat is up there with other "manly" things like lifting weights, driving fast cars, shooting guns, playing metal, etc. You said it yourself, it's a joke. No need to get upset. Also, using "retarded" can be just as offensive as using "gay".
> 
> That being said, I'm not offended by any of it. Be whatever you want to be. Call me gay and retarded, I don't care.



"Retarded" doesn't have anything to do with anything offensive.. Or at least I don't mean it that way.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegan #2347 reporting in. 

I've been vegan since November 2009, and was vegetarian for maybe six or seven months before that.

Vegan Dad is a good blog for some quick recipes.



Mr Violence said:


> Stir fries are always really easy and quick. Just go find a premade sauce you like and get veggies and maybe some tofu. Make a huge stir fry and keep it in the fridge and eat it for a couple days.



What, like this?









Stir fries are definitely quick and easy. Tempeh has become a staple of mine, too, though some people just don't get along with its flavor. Just chop it up quickly, and it makes a great substitute for ground meat.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegan since september of 2008 here:

Stir fries are easy to make, tasty, and incredibly versatile, just add whatever you want.
Some stuff I've made lately:





Peanut oil, chili pepper, teriyaki sauce, stir fry sauce, soy sauce, green bell peppers, orange bell peppers, onions, garlic, cubed tofu.









Chili beans, black beans, pinto beans, 2 1/2 onions, ton of sliced portabella mushrooms, 3 cans of hot rotel, 1 can of corn, petite diced canned tomatoes, and chili ready canned tomatoes.




The dessert here is just frozen blueberries with creme of coconut over top of them.




Cubed tofu, half an onion, cut up baby portabella mushrooms, some ginger (I just used a peeler ), teriyaki sauce, soy sauce.




Curry pan cooked potatoes and Trader Joe's fried rice with soy sauce and stir fry sauce






Sliced portobello caps, garlic, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, sea salt, black pepper.

All on toast.

This was supposed to have basil and cilantro, but alas it was not to be. (next time, I'm thinking basil, cilantro, onions, spinach with it. Yum.)





All of these pics (and most of the "captions") are just from an album I have on facebook that I'm using to show off my get-better-at-cooking-adventure!


NOTE: I don't think that the way that I personally cook would be good for your IBS (lots and lots and lots of fats (olive oil, coconut milk/creme, peanut oil, tons of spicy  ). But as for simple and quick recipes, it's basically all that I make. I'll post some recipes/meal ideas tomorrow. I have to get to bed soon, and I'm tired and want to make sure I don't forget anything.

Some easy, yummy, and healthy ideas I can think of right now are:

-Chili, also super versatile, tastes better the second, third, and fourth days, and you can add in as many veggies and protein sources as you want! Chili takes a long time to cook, but it's mostly set and forget other than stirring every half hour or so and adding more spices if you want.

-Peanut butter and jelly or PB and bananas or whatever other fruit you want to add.

-Smoothies are quick to make, some soy milk, some juice, peanut butter, frozen fruits, all sorts of other stuff you can add in there.

-Pasta, pasta, pasta. Buy premade sauces, cook noodles, cook the sauce in a pan and add whatever chopped up vegetables and things you want (peppers, onions, mushrooms, tofu, seitan, tempeh, textured soy protein, meatless meatballs, fresh basil or other herbs, spinach, whatever you want). Then stick it in the fridge, and eat off of it for the rest of the week.

-Lots of fresh fruits, they're a great snack, they're good for you, etc.

-Any kind of granola or cereal with almond, hemp, soy, or whatever other kind of moo-juice substitute with some frozen fruit or fresh sliced bananas is yummy and filling.

-Hummus, some kind of greens, red onions, dressing or sauce, tomatoes, walnuts and whatever else in a wrap is quick to throw together and, to follow the theme, tasty and healthy. And portable to boot.




As for inspiration: since I've started eating vegan, body odor is essentially a nonissue, when I wasn't vegan if I was exercising and got really sweaty then it was like strong strong strong oniony BO awfulness, like most everyone, now even if I sweat a ton there isn't much odor at all.

I used to have absolutely terrible seasonal allergies, and that's pretty much disappeared since I started eating vegan as well. I'm pretty sure most of that is mainly the benefit of avoiding dairy.

TMI ALERT: Bowel movements are easier and more regular without a ton of 
meat and with a lot of fiber of your diet.


Since I've become vegan, I've been a lot more interested in cooking and I'm still working on cooking more, if you get more into cooking, you'll get better at it, and be able to do more quicker and easier. 

Wow, so much for waiting till tomorrow.  I'll be back tomorrow to help more if I can. 

And I can second Vegandad being a great blog, I found it through Ry_z


----------



## ry_z (Jan 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> -Smoothies are quick to make, some soy milk, some juice, peanut butter, frozen fruits, all sorts of other stuff you can add in there.



What's this you say? 











This (with variations in the fruit) has become my breakfast most days.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 20, 2011)

have you tried taking Probiotics, they have changed my life.

are you going Vegan or Vegetarian? cause veganism can be really pricey since you cant always eat premade stuff.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry.


Seriously, though, my mom adopted a vegan diet a while back. Well, I should call it a pseudo-vegan diet, since she would cheat a meal every couple weeks. She was having some intestinal issues, and they cleared right up 

I've been considering cutting back on my carnivore-ism. I don't think I have the will power to do it, honestly. 

But anybody that can keep a vagan lifestyle, without being a whimpy, whiney, holier-than-thou douche nozzle gets a FUCK TON of respect from me. 



And Ry, that fucking smoothie looks AMAZING. Might have to make one this morning...if only I had anything in the house >_>


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 20, 2011)

This thread almost turned me vegan until I got to the picture of the baconator.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> This thread almost turned me vegan until I got to the picture of the baconator.



And you realized that there was way too much sodium and fat on it to leave it behind?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fair warning, this post may contain TMI for some folks as I discuss GI tract experience as well as bowel items  :

Interesting topic here as I've been thinking about making some pretty radical changes to my diet as well. I've had Crohn's Disease (in the IBD family) for 9 years and ultimately led to having my entire large intestine and rectum removed 2 months ago. Right now I'm dealing with a temporary ileostomy before I go in for the reversal surgery to reconnect everything internally and it's given me some rather interesting insight into my diet. Since everything is literally just going stomach -> small intestine -> ostomy bag I am seeing exactly how what I eat goes through and comes out from my GI tract and how QUICKLY as well. 

I've noticed when I eat fried stuff or items cooked with too much grease (even olive oil, despite it being healthy) that everything is literally just liquid. Same thing goes for dairy products such as milk or cheese, if I enjoy those items everything comes out as thin liquid (essentially water + enzymes etc.) at a rather alarming rate. With the surgery I had you lose a LOT of water since the colon isn't there to absorb it and form your BMs on the way out so stuff like this actually becomes rather important!   I've noticed stuff like chicken and beef exiting looking very similar, albeit sometimes smaller than ingested, to how it went in!  I haven't been able to test much with veggies yet as the majority are on the "Do Not Eat!" list since they can cause blockages with the ostomy but I fully intend on seeing how things change after I have the reversal surgery as I think the right way to go, as painful as it will be , is to remove or limit the amount of dairy and meat products from my diet as I can and replace them with other forms of protein. I'll be keeping tabs on this thread for ideas on what I can try post-surgery, I'm pretty bummed as I typically love to eat stuff like nuts and beans for protein and they are on the list of things I can't eat with the ostomy.  Looking at all the pictures of chili and whatnot in here is making me jealous!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 20, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> And you realized that there was way too much sodium and fat on it to leave it behind?



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, fat and sodium.


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 20, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Don't get caught by the Vegan Police.


 

No vegan diet...NO VEGAN POWERS!


----------



## shadowsea (Jan 20, 2011)

Randy said:


> Ive been thinking about going Sagan.


 
caral sagan reference ftw


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 21, 2011)

So Mordacain...

Any updates or good recipes you've found or tried?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 21, 2011)

So you're a vegetarian? That's cool, I'm a humanitarian.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 26, 2011)

Been a veggie for ever and most of the stuff I eat is vegan, I got the routine down so its no problem.

I seen a cool book at Chapters in the cooking/vegan section, it was all about going to University and eating Vegan. It had a ton of super easy fast recipies in it.
Alott of the food was based on meat based food, check it out!


----------



## Bucks (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been vegan for coming up to 10 years now.

Ease into it. If you are not already vegetarian you are going to find it incredibly difficult to make the switch overnight. 
Correctly plan your meals to begin with, Invest in a few good books.

I would highly recommend, since you are doing this for health rather than ethical reasons, to try vegetarianism for a while before making the switch completely. 

Good luck though, and welcome to the world of better health


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm one of the few vegans on this board; however, I have nothing to add to this thread. I usually enjoy talking about veganism and diets with people (carnivore, herbivore, whatever), but I've come to realize that as soon as the word "vegan" comes up, 50% of the people on this board become complete douchebags.

I remember when one guy came out of the closet and everyone praised him. You make a thread about being vegan and you're called a faggot. Funny how that works.


----------



## IDLE (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not a vegetarian or vegan, but I eat it a lot because when it's done properly it is tasty as fuck. The stuff that sucks is when people try to make vegetarian food emulate meats...


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 27, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I'm one of the few vegans on this board; however, I have nothing to add to this thread. I usually enjoy talking about veganism and diets with people (carnivore, herbivore, whatever), but I've come to realize that as soon as the word "vegan" comes up, 50% of the people on this board become complete douchebags.
> 
> I remember when one guy came out of the closet and everyone praised him. You make a thread about being vegan and you're called a faggot. Funny how that works.


 
true dat!. i really agree, every one becareful not to stepp on any ones toe with opinions on being gay but bash vegans all you want. 

after reading this thread i still have yet to hear a non redundant vegan joke. "i could never be vegan be meat is good" "if god wanted us to be vegans then he wouldnt have made animals out of meat" all these jokes are GAY and RETARDED. no no its okay i have gay and retarded friends. 

seriously though, i have never regreted going vegan. i have jonesed for pizza and ice cream, even had a slice of pizza 6 months ago, it neve lives up to what you remember. not to say that pizza and meat is gross but IMO being vegan woke up my taste buds. i use more seasonings now than i ever have. 

one last tidbit, get a high quality juicer like champion, and dont listen to the "you need protien" bull shit. i benched 365 before i went vegan. ive been vegan for over a year now and i bench 335. 30 lbs loss on the bench in exchange for not getting diabettis or cancer is worth it to me. not to mention i dont lift like i used to. good luck.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 27, 2011)

IDLE said:


> I'm not a vegetarian or vegan, but I eat it a lot because when it's done properly it is tasty as fuck. The stuff that sucks is when people try to make vegetarian food emulate meats...


 
i mostly agree however i can make a vegan faux meatloaf that will knock your fore skin off.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 27, 2011)

I also don't agree 100%.

Some meat based veggie food is great, i love the burgers and if its a good one why not. I am not thinking that its Beef, I just like them.
I also like the soy based lunch meats, they don't taste anything like meat but its good to have options at lunch.

One of the big issues I see with lots of Veggie/Vegans is that they don't eat vegatables. Talking to some 20 ish girls about this I foound that 4 were veggies and 3 hated vegatables and most fruit. Three were kinda fat and the last was hot and slim, the 3 only ate carbs all day...whats the point?

I don't know if I have a stomach issue like the OP but I do know that all my life meat of any kind gave me wicked issues. Even now two bites of any meat gives me what I call a meat hang over. I literaly feels like I drank 15 beers the night before!


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 27, 2011)

EDIT:

I made this once:
http://veganyumyum.com/2010/01/avocado-wasabi-salad/

Holy delicious. I changed the recipe up slightly to my own personal taste and I've never been more stoked about salad.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 27, 2011)

SMOOTHIE TIME:

1 1/4 cups cold brewed coffee 
1 medium sized ripe banana , frozen 
2 tablespoons peanut butter
2 heaping teaspoons cocoa powder
1 teaspoon agave nectar
3 ice cubes 
splash vanilla extract


----------



## Razzy (Jan 27, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I remember when one guy came out of the closet and everyone praised him. You make a thread about being vegan and you're called a faggot. Funny how that works.



It's because you can CHOOSE to be vegan.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 27, 2011)

Razzy said:


> It's because you can CHOOSE to be vegan.



I totally dissagree with this logic. It dosnt matter if you choose to be gay or are born gay, choose to be vegan or have to be for medical reasons they are still life styles that should be respected. 
If we want to use this argument then i can say that cancer is a choice because if you live a corect vegan life style you wont get cancer.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 27, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> I totally disagree with this logic. It doesn't matter if you choose to be gay or are born gay, choose to be vegan or have to be for medical reasons they are still life styles that should be respected.
> If we want to use this argument then i can say that cancer is a choice because if you live a correct vegan life style you wont get cancer.



I was joking, dude. Chill out.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyone shut up. You don't want me to get angry, do ya'?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 27, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Fair warning, this post may contain TMI for some folks as I discuss GI tract experience as well as bowel items  :
> 
> Interesting topic here as I've been thinking about making some pretty radical changes to my diet as well. I've had Crohn's Disease (in the IBD family) for 9 years and ultimately led to having my entire large intestine and rectum removed 2 months ago. Right now I'm dealing with a temporary ileostomy before I go in for the reversal surgery to reconnect everything internally and it's given me some rather interesting insight into my diet. Since everything is literally just going stomach -> small intestine -> ostomy bag I am seeing exactly how what I eat goes through and comes out from my GI tract and how QUICKLY as well.
> 
> I've noticed when I eat fried stuff or items cooked with too much grease (even olive oil, despite it being healthy) that everything is literally just liquid. Same thing goes for dairy products such as milk or cheese, if I enjoy those items everything comes out as thin liquid (essentially water + enzymes etc.) at a rather alarming rate. With the surgery I had you lose a LOT of water since the colon isn't there to absorb it and form your BMs on the way out so stuff like this actually becomes rather important!   I've noticed stuff like chicken and beef exiting looking very similar, albeit sometimes smaller than ingested, to how it went in!  I haven't been able to test much with veggies yet as the majority are on the "Do Not Eat!" list since they can cause blockages with the ostomy but I fully intend on seeing how things change after I have the reversal surgery as I think the right way to go, as painful as it will be , is to remove or limit the amount of dairy and meat products from my diet as I can and replace them with other forms of protein. I'll be keeping tabs on this thread for ideas on what I can try post-surgery, I'm pretty bummed as I typically love to eat stuff like nuts and beans for protein and they are on the list of things I can't eat with the ostomy.  Looking at all the pictures of chili and whatnot in here is making me jealous!



Asshole or not we still love you anyways.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 27, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I was joking, dude. Chill out.



I cant tell if your joking by the tone in your text. 

Ps. That was a stupid joke.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a vegetarian. It's hard to let go of dairy and eggs while eating out with friends. Also I'm a lazy bastard and I hate cooking so... Guess I need to get me a vegan girl.


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 27, 2011)

ive been giving some thought into adopting a vegetarian/vegan diet as my current one is basically pizza and french fries XD will i experience any weight loss?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 27, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> ive been giving some thought into adopting a vegetarian/vegan diet as my current one is basically pizza and french fries XD will i experience any weight loss?


That depends on how much and what kind of foods you eat. Going vegan or vegetarian doesn't guarantee weight loss. Eat more calories than you burn and you'll gain weight, eat less than you burn and you'll lose weight.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 27, 2011)

i lost weight when i went vegan but i leveld off after 35 lbs. it seems harder to put weight on but it is easy to get unhealthy with carbs when you are in a rush as a vegan.


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 27, 2011)

my metabolism is way too high, i was just wondering if i would end up having to talk to people aboutmy weight and stuff


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 27, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> my metabolism is way too high, i was just wondering if i would end up having to talk to people aboutmy weight and stuff


So are you wanting to gain weight or just stay the same weight?


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 27, 2011)

stay the same, i just dont know if i would lose weight from having no meat proteins

i wouldnt mind gaining though, i just have stomach problems with some meats and i think vegetarianism is somthing i would benefit from


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 28, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> stay the same, i just dont know if i would lose weight from having no meat proteins
> 
> i wouldnt mind gaining though


Peanut butter, other nut butters, hemp foods, avocado, pasta, olive oil, coconut oil, coconut milk, coconut ice-cream, nuts, bananas, potatoes, flax seeds, beans, hummus, falafel, chili, edamame, french fries, soy milk, hemp milk, rice milk, pesto sauces, granola bars, granola, trail mixes, tofu, tempeh, seitan, the list goes on.

And that list is a bit redundant.
There are tons and tons of high calorie/high protein vegan foods.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 28, 2011)

About to make my own Orange Julius. yumyumyum.



DrunkyMunky said:


> It's hard to let go while eating out a vegan girl.



I hear that!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 29, 2011)

Randy said:


> Ive been thinking about going Sagan.



Im thinking of going Jeanne Sagan 







But in all seriousness thanks for all the links to recipes.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 30, 2011)

Manticore said:


> did you say you were thinking of being gay?



So wow...forget to check back on this post and am reading through and see this little gem. Glad to see someone got the boot.

Not to get too carried away but I'd like to share a story to anyone who thinks that NOT eating meating in some way makes you gay, or a pussy, or whatever offensive homophobic remark you'd like to make.

I took Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido in my early to mid teens and the master of my class was fairly short (around about 5'5") African American male in his mid 50's with a what appeared to be a pot belly. He was a 8th Dan Black Belt (in TKD) and when he wasn't running his studio, he was a contracted bodyguard to various celebrities and businessmen. He also runs an academy for training bodyguards for dignitaries, celebrities and businessmen. He also happened to be a Vegetarian, going on 30 years since he first started training in Korea. He is also an ex-marine. If you want some more info, he has a few sites that have information on him but here's his personal bio:

Director

Now, you have no real reason to take my word for it, but I can assure you...as well as probably hundreds of other people he has protected... that there are few people that are made of more pure, concentrated badass-ness then Master Moreland. Dude is just pure 

Going back on topic, I'd like to thank everyone for the links to awesome recipes...I look forward to trying them out. I've delayed going back to vegan though I've been primarily vegetarian for a week now or so. I've developed some kind of pain in my jaw that's had me on soft-food for a few days now and while that's made me drop meat off the diet almost completely, I am still eating through soup that still has some soft meat in it.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 31, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I was joking, dude. Chill out.



Did someone accidentally neg rep me for this?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 31, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Did someone accidentally neg rep me for this?



I'm not surprised. It wasn't me... this time. 

On a serious note, I am making a killer salad right now featuring two different dressings.

On the go right now:
-Little tofu cubes (or tofubes) marinating in Renee's Japanese Ginger dressing.
-Broccoli
-Cauliflower
-Chick Peas
-Iceberg or Romain Lettuce
-Red Cabbage
-Snow Peas
-Peppers
-Cucumber
-Shredded Carrots

I will probably throw some more stuff in. I wish I had some kale, but I don't. Basically, the tofubes, broccoli, cauliflower, chick peas, snow peas, and peppers will be sautéed, then everything will be thrown together. It will all be tossed with Renee's Sundried Tomato and Black Olive dressing.

Some of Renee's Vinaigrette salad dressings are vegan. Actually, I think they all are. They have a lot of other dressings and dips that aren't vegan friendly. They're all made in Canada and they are fucking delicious.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 31, 2011)

I topped it off with Tamari almonds.

This is fucking amazing.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I'm not surprised. It wasn't me... this time.
> 
> On a serious note, I am making a killer salad right now featuring two different dressings.
> 
> ...



FEED ME!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 2, 2011)

Did I mention I just made peanut butter and carob chip cookies?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 2, 2011)

pics


----------



## ry_z (Feb 3, 2011)

Lentil-potato-tomato soup. 







Teriyaki marinated tofu, with rice and steamed veggies.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 3, 2011)

Not that I'm currently vegan, but I'm kind of surprised that there aren't many green salads listed, only really protein-laden stuff. 

A few bunches of kale, along with some red chard, will give you a salad base which stands up for a few days. Rinse it thoroughly in the sink to make sure it's clean, run bunches of it through your salad spinner, and cut the greens into thin, bite-size strips, so you don't have to cram your mouth with it. Hold onto the chard stems and cut them finely, because it's perfectly good, and adds color to the greens mix. 

You can add some sort of wild rice mix to this, or artichokes, olives and an oil dressing, and it will completely fill you up with a relatively small amount. I can't eat more than half a pint before I have to really slow down. 

----

And, of course, get a copy of the Moosewood Cookbook, especially if you're looking for more variety than just a mess of fried/boiled food for every meal....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 3, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Not that I'm currently vega*n, but I'm kind of surprised that there aren't many green salads listed*, only really protein-laden stuff.
> 
> A few bunches of kale, along with some red chard, will give you a salad base which stands up for a few days. Rinse it thoroughly in the sink to make sure it's clean, run bunches of it through your salad spinner, and cut the greens into thin, bite-size strips, so you don't have to cram your mouth with it. Hold onto the chard stems and cut them finely, because it's perfectly good, and adds color to the greens mix.
> 
> ...


The way I understand it is that IBS makes it hard to break down greens like lettuce and stuff.  So that'd probably be one reason why. And there are a lot of different ways you can get vegetables/greens other than making a salad.

And yeah, fried/boiled smoothies, cookies, avocado wasabi salad, the other salad Josh listed... 

You did notice that some guy before me earlier said something about worrying about getting enough protein, hence why I listed a huge amount of protein heavy foods, right?


----------



## ry_z (Feb 3, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> fried/boiled smoothies



Oh shit, fried smoothies?


----------



## Explorer (Feb 3, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> The way I understand it is that *IBS makes it hard to break down greens* like lettuce and stuff.  So that'd probably be one reason why. And there are a lot of different ways you can get vegetables/greens other than making a salad.
> 
> And yeah, fried/boiled smoothies, cookies, avocado wasabi salad, the other salad Josh listed...
> 
> *You did notice that some guy before me earlier said something about worrying about getting enough protein, hence why I listed a huge amount of protein heavy foods, right?*



Sorry, got hung up on something raised alter. *laugh*

Yeah, I read briefly through the thread, but latched onto some comment about how sometimes it's easy to gain "bad" weight when a vegan, due to the ease of consuming carbs as opposed to more balanced meals. I was involved with someone who was vegan, and she would eat all kinds of crap, so my post went to my experiences with veganism in general, as opposed to specifically with IBS.

I suppose it's obvious there's a spectrum of vegan eating habits, and I got distracted by the fact that the thread had wandered from its strict focus at the front end. Sorry, folks!

----

What *is* really interesting is that, in the hugely veggie/vegan circle I used to belong to in the '80s, quite a few had problems with ulcers and other gastric/intestinal issues. At some point, some doctor published a study or two regarding treating such issues successfully antibiotics, and so *their* doctors started prescribing them antibiotics for a few conditions. 

Suddenly, these issues, supposedly caused by certain kinds of food and eating, disappeared entirely. "I thought it was some kind of weird physical thing with me, and it turned out to be some bacteria that I could have killed off years ago and had no problems!" 

I'll be interested in hearing if the OP pursues this particular possibility, and how it turns out....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 3, 2011)

No worries. 

Helicobacter Pylori bacterium is what causes ulcers in most cases, and it's also been strongly linked to stomach cancers, yeah. We talked about that in my bio class back when I was still at community college (a whopping 3 years ago ).
Helicobacter pylori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT:


ry_z said:


> Oh shit, fried smoothies?


I'd try it. Shit, they have fried ice cream, why not fried smoothie?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 3, 2011)

Just made brownies and a tofu smoothie.

Suck vegan dick.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 4, 2011)

So Im going shopping tomorrow and I want to get some stuff.

Shoot me a small shopping list for three meals. A smoothie meal, a salad meal, and a pasta meal. 

Me and my dad want to try some of these meals(mainly tofu in general since neither of us have ever had it). So any help/advice would be great.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 4, 2011)

Tofu by itself will taste rather bland (unless it's flavored). Chuck it anything and it just soaks up the flavor. It's like a sponge you can eat. Teriyaki flavored tofu is fucking amazing. I cut it up and put it on crackers.

You can use my salad recipe. I just made it from scratch.

This salad rules:
http://veganyumyum.com/2010/01/avocado-wasabi-salad/

The first time I made it I didn't have wasabi. I just loaded up on chili powder and spices and it tasted much better.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 4, 2011)

I get a veggie stock soup mix that is tasty and instead of browning onions and tofu I let them simmer in the stock. Check the sodium first, I like campbels low sodium veggie.
Use firm tofu to cook with and ad some garlic and peppers to taste.

I am making curried veggies with Carribiann curry powder, lots of veggies, tofu with some cool advacado cucumbers and tamato salad.


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 4, 2011)

i make a kick ass vegan spinich lasagna.

list:
lasagna noodles
2 bunches of spinich
1 16oz bag of dayia motzarella cheese
any meatless egg free italian sausage, i prefere field roast.
4 large portabella caps
16 oz tofu
5 freashly minced garlic(myballs) 
and your favorite pasta tomato sauce thats vegan freindly. i make my own.

basically you run the tofu through a hand mixer, add the garlic to it with some onions and oregano. this will replace the feta and cottage cheese.

boil the noodles. boil the spinich. 
slice each portabella cap into 10 very thin slices. youll need a bitch knife to do so.
using a 9x13 baking pan begin to layer the ingredients. theres is no real order other than noodles first and daiya cheese last. the tofu mixture, spinich and portabella caps are all subject to what ever. if you have further questions feel free to pm me. that goes for every one. i also make a bad ass burger and meatloaf with fantastic world foods products.


----------



## Hzanco (Feb 4, 2011)

I eat mostly vegan, though some days I have a hard-boiled egg or a bit of cheese. One of the most important things when eating a vegan diet is to make sure you're getting enough of certain vitamins and minerals, such as vitamin B12, iron, and calcium. I take a vegan multivitamin called Deva which is inexpensive and not hard to find, though I'm sure there are others. A vegan diet also needs to balance out your protein sources between nuts/beans/legumes and grains. Most of these foods lack all of the 9 essential amino acids, so your daily diet typically needs a combination of foods from the two categories. For instance: peanut butter and bread, rice and peas, hummus and corn chips, etc. There are a few exceptions to the 9 essential amino acids rule. For instance, quinoa is a high-protein grain that contains them all, and it cooks quickly, too. I recommend cooking it with leafy greens like spinach and kale.

I, too, recommend the peanut butter and banana sandwich. My daily breakfast is one large slice of wheat bread covered in peanut butter, dusted with cinnamon, and a banana sliced into four sections (lengthwise and widthwise) on top. Hmmm, great way to start the day. Making the large batch of stir-fry is also a great idea, since you can get 3-4 meals easily out of one cooking session. Any fruit is a good snack, I also like to make trail mixes. Trader Joe's sells delicious frozen vegetable masala burgers which cook quick and have some veggies. Fruit/veggie smoothies are a must. I really got into hummus and guacamole once I became vegetarian.

One note about tofu. When cooked and flavored right it's awesome, but it (and most things made with soy) contains a form of estrogen. If you're a guy, you don't want too much estrogen because it can throw off your hormonal balance. However, when soybeans are fermented the estrogens are destroyed, so eating fermented soy foods is a good way to enjoy soy without the estrogen. The only one I've ever eaten is tempeh, which is like tofu in many ways. It's a combination of fermented soy beans and grain, like rice/barley. It's formed into a block shape and can generally take the place of meat in many recipes. It has more of a taste to it than tofu and a thicker texture. I use it often in stir-fries.

I wish anyone luck who is becoming vegetarian/vegan. It's not really that hard, you just have to learn to eat new foods and figure out what you like and what you don't. And also be prepared to eat bread, salad, french fries, and other side dishes at some restaurants which lack vegetarian main dishes


----------



## ry_z (Feb 5, 2011)

Hzanco said:


> it (and most things made with soy) contains a form of estrogen. If you're a guy, you don't want too much estrogen because it can throw off your hormonal balance.



"There was no change in oestradiol, testosterone, FSH or LH concentrations throughout the study"
( Clinical Science (2001) 100, 613-618 - J. H. Mitchell and others - Phytoestrogens and reproductive health )

"Clinical studies show no effects of soy protein or isoflavones on reproductive hormones in men: results of a meta-analysis"
( Elsevier )

science'd


----------



## Explorer (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone I know who writes extensively about food and health was the one who really came down on me for drinking soy milk. She had quite a reference library of decent peer-reviewed investigations regarding the estrogenic properties of soy foods (not estrogen itself, if I recall correctly, but a chemical which causes a similar reaction in the body), and although I don't recall the specifics, I do remember that I then did the reading and decided to discontinue my use of non-fermented soy products. 

Then again, you all know that I normally just rush to conclusions without really good research, so I was probably reading the Weekly World News. *laugh*


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 5, 2011)

over the past year i have had so much soy based products, chicken, milk, tofu, ice cream and cheese. i have seen no negative effect such as mood swings or developement of femanin parts.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been drinking soy milk and eating soy-based products for a good five years now. Now boobs on me.

I'm even losing weight and I'm not even exercising. Last night the scale read 170 lbs.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 5, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I've been drinking soy milk and eating soy-based products for a good five years now. Now boobs on me.
> 
> I'm even losing weight and I'm not even exercising. Last night the scale read 170 lbs.



Yea, there is estrogen in soy, but not in significant enough quantities to cause any boobs on a guy (unless he has seriously low testosterone and is close to growing them on his own). Women who have to have controlled hormone levels can have issues with soymilk in large quantities. 

Simplest thing to do is look at the Japanese and Okinawans...soy has been a huge portion of their diet for centuries...no negative side-effects there and they are still the longest-lived as a total people.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 5, 2011)

There is of course a difference between fermented soy like tofu, as consumed in Japan/Okinawa, and the kinds of non-fermented soy foods available in the US. 

However, I'm not looking to get into a debate which will derail the OP's question. I'm sure that if someone wanted to start a thread regarding the evidence, that will be interesting. 

Not to say that testimonials aren't interesting as well. (Don't the Scientologists have all kinds of testimonials about the superpowers they develop over time?)


----------



## ry_z (Feb 5, 2011)

Explorer said:


> There is of course a difference between fermented soy like tofu, as consumed in Japan/Okinawa



Apart from a few fermented tofu dishes (mainly in China), tofu is almost never fermented.


----------



## Hzanco (Feb 6, 2011)

ry_z said:


> "There was no change in oestradiol, testosterone, FSH or LH concentrations throughout the study"
> ( Clinical Science (2001) 100, 613-618 - J. H. Mitchell and others - Phytoestrogens and reproductive health )
> 
> "Clinical studies show no effects of soy protein or isoflavones on reproductive hormones in men: results of a meta-analysis"
> ...



Note that these studies don't measure the levels of estrogen in the bloodstream. If soy products increase these levels, then they are still impacting one's body (possibly negatively) even though they don't reduce testosterone levels. I could still be wrong and eating soy could be harmless, but I try not to eat it more than a couple of times a week.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 6, 2011)

Hzanco said:


> Note that these studies don't measure the levels of estrogen in the bloodstream. If soy products increase these levels, then they are still impacting one's body (possibly negatively) even though they don't reduce testosterone levels. I could still be wrong and eating soy could be harmless, but I try not to eat it more than a couple of times a week.



Are you referring to the human hormone estrogen? Soy only contains Isoflavones - phytoestrogen. Plant estrogen does not act in the same way as human estrogen so its really a null argument either way.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 6, 2011)

Hzanco said:


> Note that these studies don't measure the levels of estrogen in the bloodstream. If soy products increase these levels, then they are still impacting one's body (possibly negatively) even though they don't reduce testosterone levels. I could still be wrong and eating soy could be harmless, but I try not to eat it more than a couple of times a week.





Mordacain said:


> Are you referring to the human hormone estrogen? Soy only contains Isoflavones - phytoestrogen. Plant estrogen does not act in the same way as human estrogen so its really a null argument either way.


I eat a shitload of soy, and have for quite a while, and I've still got all my dangly bits down there, and no boobs yet.

I'm pretty sure that that whole argument is just more BS used as "evidence" that lol veganism and vegetarianism makes you gay lol.





That's usually when I hear it brought up at any rate.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 7, 2011)

I just placed a huge order from Viva Granola.

Gardein Seven Grain Crispy Tenders
Gardein Marinara Chick'n Good Stuff with Daiya
Mozzarella Style Sheese
Primal Strips Soy Jerky - Hickory Smoke
Primal Strips Seitan Jerky - Teriyaki
Cheddar Style Chreese Sauce Mix
Galaxy Vegan Parmesan
Cool Pack 2-4 items.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm turning this thread back into vegan food-porn. 

(it's blueberry coffeecake)


----------



## Bevo (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn that looks good!!!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, fuck you, Ryan. I'm making that this weekend.

FB me a recipe/ingredient list.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 12, 2011)

Or just post the recipe here 

Pretty please?


----------



## ry_z (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazon.com: Vegan Brunch: Homestyle Recipes Worth Waking Up For--From Asparagus Omelets to Pumpkin Pancakes (9780738212722): Isa Chandra Moskowitz: Books

It's from this cookbook.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 13, 2011)

Biggest tip I learned when i was vegan: Don't get sucked into all those meat replacements. Between tofu, nuts, high protein grains such as quinoa, and spinach, which pound for pound has as much protein or more than that of most meats, you can get in more than enough protein for muscular development and maintenance. Thats the most important thing imho is not getting sucked in by those highly processed and thousand ingredient "vegan" meals they sell.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

I just made molasses cookies! Delicioso!

Here's one reason to go vegan:


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 14, 2011)

ry_z said:


> I'm turning this thread back into vegan food-porn.
> 
> (it's blueberry coffeecake)



Recipe or else


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 15, 2011)

Im a life long vegetarian, and have never had the will power to go full vegan. I never drink milk, add butter to anything, or eat eggs, but I love cheese. That's my only problem. But good luck to you op.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 16, 2011)

Take the plunge. 

I just a sundried tomato/basil/"cream cheese" sandwich. I didn't use as much Toffuti cream cheese or tomato, but this is what it looks like:


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 16, 2011)

For supper, I fried up a bunch of vegetables in a wok (carrots, water chestnuts, string beans, kale, bok choy, peppers, broccoli, sundried tomatoes, and purple cabbage). I cooked up some udon noodles. I plopped them into the wok. I sprinkle chili powder and vegetable seasoning in there, too.

I made my own sauce featuring soy sauce, granulated cane sugar, non-distilled white vinegar, sesame oil, chili powder, and Renee's Japanese Ginger vinaigrette.

Eating it with my chop sticks, and sipping my Black Dragon Pearl tea.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 18, 2011)

Fine. I'll keep cooking all this food and share it with myself.

I have pictures, but I'll only post them if people are interested. Tonight I have a plate of whole wheat sun-dried tomato spaghetti. On top of that I have sun-dried tomato pasta pasta sauce. I added my own vegetables to the sauce (carrot shreds, purple cabbage, bok choy, kale). I plop all the sauce on the spaghetti.

On top of THAT, I put a piece Gardein Chick'n Good Stuff. HELLO.

Chocolate tofu pie for dessert, fruits.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Feb 18, 2011)

I command you to upload your food porn asap.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 18, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I command you to upload your food porn asap.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck. I only took 600 pictures. Give me a bit of time here. I'll upload 'em, sift through 'em, edit a few, then post 'em.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 22, 2011)

Been vegan for about 2 years now. I don't really like saying I'm a vegan because the actual movement of veganism was spawned out of ethics rather than health, where-as I wasn't drawn to it because of ethics, more to do with the fact that I just wanted to stop eating dairy and meat. I would still quite happily punch a Dolphin in the dick.

Anyway, I make all my family's food from scratch, so I have tons of recipes but this is our favourite that we eat at least twice a week.

*Matt's Awesome mixed-veg Curry*

*Ingredients:*
1 Onion
2 garlic cloves
1/2 inch piece of ginger
1 tsp cumin seeds
1 tsp corriander
1 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp Fenugreek
1/2 tsp chilli powder
1/2 tsp of cinnamon
1 can of chopped tomatoes
salt to taste
Whatever veg you want (i usually do butternut squash, carrot, green beans, bell peppers, and spinach)

*Method:*
Heat big glug of vegetable oil in a pan/wok/karahi/whatever, throw in the cumin seeds until they splutter.

Throw in chopped onions, turn down heat and cook until clear (NOT browned!)

Put garlic and ginger in with the onions and fry for 30 seconds. don't colour it, just enough to release the flavour.

Add all the ground spices. Stir CONSTANTLY, do not burn them or it will taste bitter and shitty. Put it on a very low heat and just stir for about a minute to bring the flavours out and mix the spices with the oil. If it's going a little fast add a splash of water.

Add the can of tomatoes, stir well with another splash of water, and throw the lid on.
Simmer for 5-10 minutes and add all your veg, along with 1/2 cup of water. Put the lid back on and simmer for 30 mins, stirring occasionally.

Finish with a big ol' handful of fresh coriander! (or cilantro, if you are a moron... I mean... American). and then PUT IT IN YOUR FACE!!!


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you have it with rice?
That sounds amazing and I am going to make it tonight!

Yesterday i got a carribian Roti with chickpeas and patatoe, damn that was good!!
Make sure you get the mango chutney with it!


----------



## Jissi (Feb 23, 2011)

I rarely prepare any meat at home although I'm not purely vegan. My main dish that is really fast to prepare has really high protein level as I practice quite a lot acrobatics and calisthenics and need much energy from the food.

Main ingredients:

-2 dl of quinoa (protein high cereal from South-America, much better than rice mineralwise as well)
-500g of tofu
-500g of various fryable vegetables of your choice (I usually buy a 500g mix bag of frozen vegetables)
-some oil, soya and spices

First I boil 5dl of water in water boiler and rinse the quinoa in cold water and start boiling it. It is usually ready in 10-15 minutes, when the water has completely evaporated.

At the same time I start heating frying pan with oil and soya in it. When the oil starts to drizzle I add tofu as small cubes and the vegetable mix. When the quinoa has boiled to ready state, the frying can be stopped as well, because tofu and vegetables don't really need to be "well-done", they can be as raw as you like.

Just spice as you like and you are done!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread makes me freakin' hungry 
(I've been a vegetarian for 20 years. I'm 22 years old so do the math )


----------



## iddqd (Feb 23, 2011)

Just ordered 8 glasses of this:





Seitan is just fantastic stuff...

Regarding the Vitamin B12: Take a look on the incredient lists of some cereals. Afaik "Smacks" cover the daily need with about 150g.


And thanks so much for the peanutbutter-banana-bread stuff. Crazy that this didnt crossed my mind earlier


----------



## Bevo (Feb 23, 2011)

Mock duck?

Matty, made your dish and had it with Basmati rice, just perfect!
Thanks!


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 27, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Mock duck?
> 
> Matty, made your dish and had it with Basmati rice, just perfect!
> Thanks!



Try doing this to your basmati next time dude:

Soak it for at least 20 mins (i usually put it in water just as i'm about to make the curry). Then when you're ready to cook it, bring a pan of water to the boil, throw in 3 cardamoms (the whole pods) 3 cloves, a 1 inch stick of cinnamon, and a 1/4 tsp of turmeric. Throw in your rice, bring back up to the boil and simmer for 2-3 minutes (NO more!).

Drain the rice in a sieve, then put it back in the pan you boiled it in, throwing the lid on immediately. Put that to one side for at least 5-10 minutes, then serve with your curry (after picking out the spices etc! ). It'll come out super fluffy, absolutely no stickiness, and full of fragrant flavour!



iddqd said:


> Regarding the Vitamin B12: Take a look on the incredient lists of some cereals. Afaik "Smacks" cover the daily need with about 150g.




I hate the "where d'ya get your B12?!" thing that always comes up when discussing your diet  Once upon a time we would have got a sufficient amount through soil nutrients (and subsequently into our veggies!) but thanks to mass-farming, you can't get enough that way.

Also, you don't actually _need_ as much B12 as people think you do. A small supplement once a month is more than enough. If you were to only eat meat once a year you would also easily get enough that way. So even for "nutrition" meat-eating on a daily/weekly basis is completely unnecessary.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 27, 2011)

I just made the pumpkin streusel cake from Veganomicon, and I made some kick ass vegan fajitas yesterday.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 27, 2011)

What did you put in the fajitas man? I usually just use stir-fried veg laden with generic Mexican spices  But I was thinking of maybe using Tofu up in them bad boys?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 27, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> What did you put in the fajitas man? I usually just use stir-fried veg laden with generic Mexican spices  But I was thinking of maybe using Tofu up in them bad boys?


For these I cooked some sliced green bell peppers on high for maybe 30 seconds, refried beans, some diced potatoes (slow cooked covered, with lemon pepper, chili powder, olive oil, creole seasoning, and olive oil) and the filling...

Was. Amazing!

I heated up some olive oil in a pan, added some diced garlic and let it cook for a bit, then added an entire soyrizo (walmart has them), an entire package of sliced baby portabella mushrooms, with tumeric, cumin, coriander, salt, and pepper. I let that slow cook for maybe an hour or so and then I added some peanut oil and a whole sliced onion, let cook on low for a while longer. So good.

I'm going to make them again next week and I'm planning on making some guacamole and having some diced tomatoes and lettuce and other various generic taco toppings.

EDIT: And some well seasoned tofu would be awesome in them.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 28, 2011)

Gonna have to try that!

We don't have Walmart here but we have a health food chain called Holland & Barrett that stock a 'soyrizo' kinda product. Never thought of using it for that though, but I was gonna throw on my next vegan pizza!


----------



## Bevo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the rice, i will try that next time.

I like burritos moreso than Fajitas, not that I will say no but I make them way more.
For me simple is best, refried beens, fresh tamatos, greens, browned onions, bit of rice and some veggie cheese..


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 1, 2011)

just had some bad ass yam and potato salad. tomorrow is spinach artichoke pizza day w/ garlic onion crust. ill br grinding the flour myself. fo-reals.


----------



## iddqd (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> I hate the "where d'ya get your B12?!" thing that always comes up when discussing your diet  Once upon a time we would have got a sufficient amount through soil nutrients (and subsequently into our veggies!) but thanks to mass-farming, you can't get enough that way.
> 
> Also, you don't actually _need_ as much B12 as people think you do. A small supplement once a month is more than enough. If you were to only eat meat once a year you would also easily get enough that way. So even for "nutrition" meat-eating on a daily/weekly basis is completely unnecessary.



Yea, absolutely right! I had some issues with my nerves some time ago, so i informed me a bit about that.
But i forgot the absolutely ultimative source for vitamin b12: Beer


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 4, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> just had some bad ass *yam and potato salad. tomorrow is spinach artichoke pizza day w/ garlic onion crust.* ill br grinding the flour myself. fo-reals.


Nomnomnom.

I adore artichokes.
What all are you going to use for the flour?


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 4, 2011)

whole white wheat. we just throw it in our grinder and wait an hour then pow!!! the worlds best flour.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm wanting to try making my own sauce and flour sometime, but I don't have a grinder, and the house is always stocked well with premade sauces so...

Haven't quite gotten around to it.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 8, 2011)

I tried some vegan chicken pieces last night. They were really tasty, but, I think they've given me the shits


----------



## Bevo (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL!!!

I did that with this Amy Vegan food, it was like two bites and two hours in the can..it was so bad I had to get my Ipod and a book!!

Now that I think about it when I ate meet it would be at least once a week that I would be doing the same, now it never happens.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 9, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> I tried some vegan chicken pieces last night. They were really tasty, but, I think they've given me the shits


 What brand were they?


Bevo said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I did that with this Amy Vegan food, it was like two bites and two hours in the can..it was so bad I had to get my Ipod and a book!!
> 
> Now that I think about it when I ate meet it would be at least once a week that I would be doing the same, now it never happens.


That's odd, I've never had any issues with Amy's brand anything. 
What did you eat?


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 10, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> What brand were they?









I think it was coincidental tbh, because I had them again over the next couple of days and was fine. They're damn tasty too, but are much more pork-like than chicken imo!


----------



## TylerP1212 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a new vegitarian (about 3 months) for ethical and health reasons, although I always ate healthy prior to becoming a vegitarian. 

Because I regulate my protein intake due to my workouts/fitness and what-not, I was a little bit skeptical to make the switch at first (I consume around 90g - 120g of protein a day), but it's really not hard at all. I've been getting the majority of my protein from whey isolate for about 2 years now anyway.

Really, the only moderately hard part about being veg is when you're invited to dinner at other people's houses, and they either don't have any veg options, or they give you shit for not eating meat. 
that's really it.

either way, yu've just gotta stick throught it all and enjoy your lifestyle!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 13, 2011)

Mattayus said:


> I think it was coincidental tbh, because I had them again over the next couple of days and was fine. They're damn tasty too, but are much more pork-like than chicken imo!


I've never seen those before. I'd like to try them.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 14, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> What brand were they?
> 
> That's odd, I've never had any issues with Amy's brand anything.
> What did you eat?


 
It was one of the Soups, cant remember which, sorry.

I just picked up some great chicken strips, the type you would put in a stir fry. Its from our local Presidents Choice Blue Menu brand.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 14, 2011)

TylerP1212 said:


> I'm a new vegitarian (about 3 months) for ethical and health reasons, although I always ate healthy prior to becoming a vegitarian.
> 
> Because I regulate my protein intake due to my workouts/fitness and what-not, I was a little bit skeptical to make the switch at first (I consume around 90g - 120g of protein a day), but it's really not hard at all. I've been getting the majority of my protein from whey isolate for about 2 years now anyway.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome

For me if we go out to dinner I always let them know well in advance of the fact i don't eat meat, I also give them ideas as to what they can make.
If they are making pasta, I tell them save some on the side and either put a plain sauce on it or I will bring my own.
If its a BBQ I bring my wn Veggie burgers and make them myself.

As long as they know in advance and you give them options most people will be decent with you.
Oh yeah, for me I have to tell them that Fish, Lamb, Chicken is still meat LOL!!


----------



## ry_z (Mar 15, 2011)

1 banana (frozen)
2.5 oz strawberries (frozen)
2.5 oz blueberries (frozen)
3 tbsp flaxseed (ground)
4 oz unsweetened soymilk
4 oz pomegranate juice

+ blender

Breakfast.


----------



## TylerP1212 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Welcome
> 
> For me if we go out to dinner I always let them know well in advance of the fact i don't eat meat, I also give them ideas as to what they can make.
> If they are making pasta, I tell them save some on the side and either put a plain sauce on it or I will bring my own.
> ...


 
thanks!

Yeah, same here...everyone seems to forget that fish are living creatures haha


----------



## ry_z (Mar 17, 2011)

TylerP1212 said:


> Yeah, same here...everyone seems to forget that fish are living creatures haha









I've encountered most of these.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 18, 2011)

ry_z said:


> I've encountered most of these.


----------



## TylerP1212 (Mar 19, 2011)

ry_z said:


> I've encountered most of these.


 
LMFAO!


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude every single one of those is what i run into all damn day long. my RN teacher knows im vegan and we were eating lunch in the same room and she asked "okay so you have your vegetable, but wheres your protien?" i showed her that on the nutrition facts on the bottle of my fruit smoothie there was 4grams per 32oz. (small amount i know) so she said "oh okay so theres milk in it. cause it wouldnt have protien if it were just fruits and vegies." 


she was dead seirious too, haha. funny thing is im still carrying alot of my muscle from my wieght lifting days, and shes concerned about my protien intake.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 19, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> Dude every single one of those is what i run into all damn day long. my RN teacher knows im vegan and we were eating lunch in the same room and she asked "okay so you have your vegetable, but wheres your protien?" i showed her that on the nutrition facts on the bottle of my fruit smoothie there was 4grams per 32oz. (small amount i know) so she said "oh okay so theres milk in it. cause it wouldnt have protien if it were just fruits and vegies."
> 
> 
> she was dead seirious too, haha. funny thing is im still carrying alot of my muscle from my wieght lifting days, and shes concerned about my protien intake.


I can't stand people who think like that.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 19, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> Dude every single one of those is what i run into all damn day long. my *RN teacher* knows im vegan and we were eating lunch in the same room and she asked "okay so you have your vegetable, but wheres your protien?" i showed her that on the nutrition facts on the bottle of my fruit smoothie there was 4grams per 32oz. (small amount i know) so she said "oh okay so theres milk in it. *cause it wouldnt have protien if it were just fruits and vegies*."
> 
> 
> she was dead seirious too, haha. funny thing is im still carrying alot of my muscle from my wieght lifting days, and shes concerned about my protien intake.




 Ignorant people, gotta love (hate) em.

Semi-related: back in high school, this is an actual conversation that happened between my girlfriend and one of our friends during lunch:


*Him:* You're not getting any protein are you? (she was just having fruit and some granola and milk)

*Her: *Well, there's some in the granola, and some in the drink.*

Him:* There's no protein in drinks

*Her: *In the milk.*

Him:* Oh, well that's just because of the eggs.

...
*insert hysterical and confused laughter here*

And just last week, she's vegetarian, this girl she works with was asking her all these stupid questions about what she could and couldn't eat:

*Dipshit: *Can you eat soup?

*Her:* As long as there's no meat or animal broth in it yeah.
*Dipshit*: Can you eat toast?

*Her: *... Yeah, why wouldn't I be able to eat toast? It's just bread and I'm vegetarian, not vegan.

*Dipshit:* Yeah, but the crust is from an animal right?

  
How do these people get dressed in the morning?


----------



## ry_z (Mar 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> *Dipshit:* Yeah, but the crust is from an animal right?



I think that's a strong candidate for the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't go to this but I am next year for sure!

vegan.in.brighton: Brighton Veg Fest

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!!!!!


----------

